# NEWBIE: bought used router and need to change to a keyhole bit



## Angeleyes75 (Mar 17, 2013)

Recently bought a used router and need to change bits. There are no instructions and I don't know how. I made some bookshelves for my kids and need to put keyholes in to hang them. I've done this years ago, but can't quite remember how.

Any help would make 3 little boys very happy today.
Thanks!


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

There must be some way to lock the shaft, which should allow you to undo the collet with a spanner. Either there is a locking mechanism to lock the shaft, or you need two spanners. I have a few different brands of routers, a 17mm and 13mm spanner fits all of them. That corresponds with 1/2" and 7/16" ifd you have imperial spanners. MAKE SURE the router is unplugged before you attempt this, and MAKE sure it's switched off before you plug in again afterwards. Make all adjustments at all times with the router unplugged.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jenna. 

Could you please tell us what make and model router you are using.

You will get a more specific response.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Angeleyes75 said:


> Recently bought a used router and need to change bits. There are no instructions and I don't know how. I made some bookshelves for my kids and need to put keyholes in to hang them. I've done this years ago, but can't quite remember how.
> 
> Any help would make 3 little boys very happy today.
> Thanks!


Hi Jenna - Welcome to the forum
JC is right in a generic sense but make, model, picture or some other clue would be helpful.


----------

